# Anfängertutorial Java/GUI-Entwicklung mit Eclipse,MySQL



## ManuelM (2. Aug 2006)

Hi!

Kennt jemand ein gutes Java-Anfänger-Tutorial, wo gleich mit Eclipse gerarbeitet wird? Zudem bräuchte ich Informationen, wie ich mit MySQL Datenbanken arbeiten kann und eine grapsiche Oberfläche erstelle (mit Eclsipse).


Schöne Grüße
Manuel

Edit Sebastian: Titel angepasst


----------



## André Uhres (2. Aug 2006)

Sonst noch was?
Ein guter Rat: vergiss erstmal Eclipse, MySQL und graphische Oberflächen und fang klein an: 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/


----------



## lin (2. Aug 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------

